# Old fused distribution panel



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Nothing special , just some old chit still in service. I added (2) 208 circuits for some packaging machines.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

A lot of this equipment still around, in some of the older plants. When it was maintained it still worked well. Parts are probably obsolete! I will bet it was built a lot better than some of the crap we use now.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, it was an old plant ..I believe that equipment is from the 50's....It's pretty solidly built.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Geez.. get a real camera and save the phone battery for calling the inspector :laughing:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> Geez.. get a real camera and save the phone battery for calling the inspector :laughing:


That's a Sony 5.1 meg camera, bra.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Just don't forget to use HRC fuses.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> That's a Sony 5.1 meg camera, bra.


You keep your camera in your bra? Surely I'm confused here somewhere, although I've seen some men that probably could benefit from wearing a bra.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> You keep your camera in your bra? Surely I'm confused here somewhere, although I've seen some men that probably could benefit from wearing a bra.


Get outta here...


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Boob Tube.. OOps Sorry thats a TV. :laughing: 


See what I mean, Ballandchain !


----------

